# Sandy Point State Park, boat and fishing???



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Have some friends coming into the area this weekend (Saturday or Sunday) and they want to do some fishing. My rule of thumb is "always take your friends to an area that you are familiar with", but they don't want to drive 2 hr to lower Potomac. I've never been to SPSP with my boat so I don't know what to expect... like how's the boat ramps, are they crowded and are the boaters generally kind to strangers? 
Also, where would I be able to land some fish. I'm not asking to give up your treasured honey holes but where could I start?
Lastly, are there any dangers to look out for?
Again, any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------

